# Blue, Gold and Copper Avo 24



## Mahir (5/12/16)

Anyone know who will be getting stock of the blue, gold and copper Avocado 24s?


----------



## therazia (27/12/16)

I saw Sir vape get some copper stock in

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

